# April 2, 2017 =5th Annual Pre-1936 Motorbike Ride= Orange, CA



## markivpedalpusher (Mar 27, 2017)

5th Annual Pre-1936 Motorbike Ride to the Model A car show and pancake breakfast Sunday April 2nd 2017 at Hart Park, Orange CA.
We'll meet at 9:00 a.m. in the parking lot at the end of Lawson Way just past Memory Lane by the 22 freeway, enter past gate.

Ride hosted by Cliff
@oddball


----------



## Jrodarod (Mar 29, 2017)

I wish I could make it. But, someone needs to pay the bills...


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 1, 2017)

Ready to ride manyana


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 1, 2017)

Guess it just wasn't meant to be this time...I'll make it one of these years


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 2, 2017)

Thanks to Cliff for hosting the ride today - the city of Orange is a great place to ride!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 2, 2017)

A few more


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 2, 2017)

Some more quick and dirty un-edited


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 2, 2017)

And more...


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 2, 2017)

Last set I think - unfortunately no "people pics"


----------



## oddball (Apr 2, 2017)

Thanks for posting pics Mark,  it was a great time!


----------



## horizonblue (Apr 2, 2017)

Lot's of great pics. Thanks for posting.


----------



## bicycle larry (Apr 3, 2017)

thanks so much for the pictures ,mark there super nice ,I like the old cars reelly like the little greem ford coupe with the v8 flat head in it and all those super nice bikes  from bicycle larry


----------

